# My '00 540/6



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice wheels.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks! I dig the style 32's. Your ride is looking tight as well!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Watch this spot for pics of my future 330i in about three months. :bigpimp: (and feel free to let me know of anyone who wants a beautiful 525 in excellent condition, _all_ service records, garaged night and day since new, blah, blah...)


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Welcome! I like your car and wheels, too.:bigpimp:


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Dumb question....How do you get your pics to show in your signature?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *Dumb question....How do you get your pics to show in your signature? *


User options. I forget exactly how, but that's where you set your pics in your sig.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

looks like its working.....thanks!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I think I recognize your car from that 'other' board.. Was it Euro Delivery?


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

I bought my car in San Diego, so no, it wasn't euro delivery. You probably did see it on 'that other board', but after personality conflicts there, you won't see me there anymore. ;-)


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Are you getting together with the SoCal guys at the IHOP in Tustin Market PLace or something on Dec 8 (Sun) @ 9:00AM?

I only ask 'cause it's close to you and I am headed there as well. I'm in Laguna Niguel (?) for a conference that week.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

I didn't know about it, but I will definitely try to make it. It's always cool to meet other bimmer enthusiasts.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Go to BMWTIPS.com or use Mirc to chat in the E39 forum. Although NOW it says Dec 1st. I wont be there if that's the date.

I just finished reading the drama at the org. That is precisely the sh!t that keeps me away from there.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

I was wondering if that was the board you meant. Yep, I'm over that place. At least we can speak our minds here and give unbiased opinions. Its good to be here.


----------

